# A New Goddess...No, Not Brittany!



## Theogenes (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe Hollyweird should take notes regarding _their_ "goddesses"...
especially the isolation part...
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27065016/?GT1=43001


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm relieved that she has one of those 'reset' buttons on her forehead for when she crashes or locks up. Lesser and false gods just seem to have inferior operating systems and buggy firmware. I wouldn't go with this little girl unless you are a absolutely sure that you are a reprobate.

She's cute as hell. (You know I mean that literally, right?)


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 8, 2008)

bobvigneault said:


> i'm relieved that she has one of those 'reset' buttons on her forehead for when she crashes or locks up. Lesser and false gods just seem to have inferior operating systems and buggy firmware. I wouldn't go with this little girl unless you are a absolutely sure that you are a reprobate.
> 
> She's cute as hell. (you know i mean that literally, right?)



lol!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 8, 2008)

She's supposed to be the incarnation of this god, Teleju.

If the Hindus would look a little closer they may notice that this little girl is 8 arms and 3 heads shy.... oh, and where the heck is her belt of 'demon' heads?

Nope, nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## SueS (Oct 11, 2008)

I read about this child a couple of days ago and she is very much to be pitied. She's little more than a baby and is condemned to serve a demon "god" in almost total isolation in its temple. At puberty she will be sent back to her village and another child will be selected to take her place. There is a Nepalese belief that anyone marrying one of these "goddesses" will die an early death, so this little girl will be unmarriagable and will spend her life in poverty. Pretty nasty wages, wouldn't you say?


----------



## charliejunfan (Oct 11, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 11, 2008)

??


----------



## SueS (Oct 11, 2008)

charliejunfan said:


> hahahahahahahaha!





Excuse me for being a bit dense, but exactly what is so funny about this situation?


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 12, 2008)

I am amazed by allowing/having the child spend the night in a room of severed animal heads. What about children that might be emotionally marred for a few years? But, "Having eyes they can't see, ears but they can't hear, mouths and they can't speak...They will become like them." Not too swift.


----------

